# PGA Live app



## smetlydc2 (Jan 30, 2016)

the PGA has launched an a la carte service to stream PGA tournaments.

If you didn't know, the golf channel does not allow any streaming w/o an existing cable tv subscription....

this new PGA Live will enable more people to cut the cord and still watch their favorite sports.

Please get PGA Live..

also HBO Now and Showtime

Thanks


----------

